
Liberation Mono - Ultimate Coding / Source Code Font - prakash
http://peterc.org/2008/61-liberation-mono-ultimate-coding-source-code-font.html
======
ComputerGuru
I use Consolas, and it's been my favorite until now.

The thing is, Consolas is beautiful.. but not as functional as Liberation
Mono. It's a very "plain" font, but for screenful after screenful of code,
fancy isn't what I need.

Liberation Mono isn't going to win any beauty awards, the MS typography team
did a great job with their Vista fonts... But I think Liberation Mono is the
ideal "productivity" font for hard-core coders.

~~~
illicium
Yep, Consolas is a very beautiful and functional typeface. Note: on Linux use
a patched Cairo for better LCD subpixel rendering, set to sight hinting--it
looks MUCH better than the default (cairo-lcd in Arch Linux AUR, Ubuntu comes
with a tweaked version by default, afaik)

------
johns
It looks nice, but I haven't found anything I like more than Consolas on
Windows.

------
nuggien
DejaVu Sans Mono for me.

~~~
SwellJoe
Me too. I've tried Liberation, but find it a bit smooshed, so I have to have a
slightly bigger type to find it as readable (so, while it seems like more code
would fit on a screen than DejaVu I end up with slightly less because I need
it to be 11 point instead of 10).

~~~
ComputerGuru
Funny.. I found Liberation to be huge. At size 10, it's about the same pixel-
size as Consolas at size 12!

~~~
SwellJoe
I've never used Consolas...but it's the small height of Liberation that bugs
me. For some reason it hurts legibility for me far more than I would have
expected. I'm trying it again, at 10 points just to see if maybe it was a
"what I'm used to" thing, but I think I'll be going back to Deja Vu. I might
give Consolas a try...I've heard so many good things about it. Screenshots
don't make me love it, but one can't really know until using it for a while.

